# English Pleasure class, info/help please



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Im hoping to enter the English pleasure class at my fair.
Basically, I'm on my own, I don't have a trainer or anything like that, just me and my pony. I've been working on my English riding, and I hope to do just one English class in addition to my western classes.
Anyway, what would be acceptable in an English pleasure class? I don't really want to spend a ton of $$ because its just this once and idk if I even like showing English yet. I have some nice tan Kerrits breeches I would wear, but could I skip the show coat and opt for something cheaper like a simple show shirt or polo? Or would that be frowned upon?
Also the boots. I don't want to spend too much on them. I just have my western cowgirl boots. Any suggestions..?
It's not a super competitive class, but there are quite a few who enter. Most all of them wear full on show stuff, if you know what I mean, but I'm not looking to win (although it would be nice) I'm in it for the experience. 
What would you suggest?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Can I be blunt? Don't get feeling - hurt!!


If you don't have a trainer, aren't looking to seriously do English, don't want to spend a lot of money, I wouldn't bother. It's going to be expensive - if people are showing in full clothes at the fair, you can't show up dressed otherwise, even if you don't plan to win. It's considered rude. That would mean you need the coat, the gloves, hairnet, boots, undershirt, breeches, fuzzy helmet ... and the only things cheap there are the gloves and hairnet - sometimes not even the gloves!! If you are happy Western, then I wouldn't have you/mom spend all this money for a one time thing. Wait for a schooling show somewhere, where you don't have to wear full atire, and 'go for experiance' there. I've done it. Schooling shows are for experiance, USHJA/proper shows are for *showing*. 

Please don't be offended!! You asked the opinion, that's what you get


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, and as far as the western boots though, that is BIG no-no in English. Not only will the judge not use you at all, they may be insulted and confront you. Just saying ...


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

xJumperx said:


> Can I be blunt? Don't get feeling - hurt!!
> 
> 
> If you don't have a trainer, aren't looking to seriously do English, don't want to spend a lot of money, I wouldn't bother. It's going to be expensive - if people are showing in full clothes at the fair, you can't show up dressed otherwise, even if you don't plan to win. It's considered rude. That would mean you need the coat, the gloves, hairnet, boots, undershirt, breeches, fuzzy helmet ... and the only things cheap there are the gloves and hairnet - sometimes not even the gloves!! If you are happy Western, then I wouldn't have you/mom spend all this money for a one time thing. Wait for a schooling show somewhere, where you don't have to wear full atire, and 'go for experiance' there. I've done it. Schooling shows are for experiance, USHJA/proper shows are for *showing*.
> ...


No offence taken  I'll find a more low-key show to try.
I wasnt going to wear my western boots, I just wanted to buy cheap English boots like paddocks, which I've looked into and they don't look that costly.
Thank you!


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes on the paddocks if that is the setting for the show. I would disagree with xjumperx - it may be something you really like! I thought english eq was stupid and only like jumpers but hey - you might like it and it may be worth it! Do you know anyone the same size as you that you can borrow a coat, shirt, helmet from? Gloves you can get for next to nothing if you are getting them just for this and don't need to last forever. If you can borrow tall boots that would be great - you may like the feel if you have never tried them. BTW - don't be discouraged about not having a trainer and the whole get up. Plenty of people don't! You may hate it, and it would have been worth a try. If you can't borrow anything, then you really have to decide if it's worth it. Think of it as a high end western pleasure class - with the chrome - you just can't show up without the attire. Its rude to the people that did the whole get up. Why? Ohh, its a status thing, and also of tradition. If you don't like it, you may still like jumping. A lot of local jumper shows you can just wear a polo and occasionally even jeans  you just need to bring your talent! There is also eventing which is more about performance than anything, although the attire does get pricey out of nessessity! You can wait for a schooling show that will be more low key, but that REALLY takes the competition (and fun for some) out of things unless you are just doing it for your horse.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the show at your fair a 4-H show? If it is, check the local rule book, a turtleneck may be an acceptable alternative to a shirt and coat. Paddock boots and half-chaps would be acceptable for a 4-H show as well. As an alternative, you can purchase a normal white shirt and black blazer from a thrift store, and cut the top part (the pointy bits) of the collar of the shirt off and just buy the show collar that will button to the top button of your shirt. You can use a large safety pin instead of a stock pin, and black isotoners (or other normal thin black gloves) will work fine. Your Kerrits breeches should be fine, and you can get a velvet cover for your helmet for under $20.


----------

